# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2000s >  IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ 18ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα 2005 (15 Μαϊου, Eλευσίνα)

## Polyneikos

*Να συνεχίσω το φωτορεπορτάζ των ελληνικών αγώνων......*
Στις 15 Μαϊου του 2005 πραγματοποιηθηκε στο κλειστό της Ελευσίνας το 18ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ με συμμετοχή αρκετων γνωστων αθλητων.


*Στις παρακατω φωτογραφίες ο γνωστός αθλητης Σαρακίνης Μπάμπης στην κατηγορία -80.


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συνεχίζω με τον Αντωνόπουλο Φάνη.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ατελείωτα Comparisons.Διακρίνονται οι αθλητες Παπαγεωργίου,Αντωνόπουλος,Σαρακίνης, Βασάλος,Κουκούλης.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και άλλα comparisons ...

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τσουρής Περικλής

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Και άλλες φωτό...

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία γυναικών.Διακρίνεται η Νένα Κουνατίδου.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία γυναικών,πρωτιά για την πολύ γνωστή αθλητρια με πολλές διακρίσεις,Κρητικοπούλου Ελένη.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Guest posing με τον Τζινίδη Μανώλη.*

----------


## NASSER

Αλλο ενα καλο τοπικ Polyneikos  :01. Wink: 
Στις κατηγοριες αντρων ηταν 5 κατηγοριες 
-75 (νικητης ο Σωκρατης Νο. 102)
-80 (νικητης Χαραλαμπος Σαρακινης Νο.1)
-87,5 (νικητης Βασαλος Ιωαννης Νο.112)
-95 (νικητης Παπαγεωργιου Νικολαος Νο.111)
+95 (νικητης και γενικος νικητης ο Περικλης Τσουρης Νο. 109)

Επισης ειχε δυο κατηγοριες body classic αι μια κατηγορια Εφηβων
Στις κατηγοριες γυναικων ειχαμε στo fitness νικητρια την Κουνατιδου Νενα ενω στο body fitness την Κρητικοπουλου Ελενη.

Σε ολες τις κατηγοριες ειχε στις δευτερες και τριτες θεσεις αξιολογους αθλητες και ο συναγωνισμος ηταν καλος!

Υ.Σ. Ονοματα που δεν θυμαμαι θα προσθεσω αργοτερα, καθως τους περισσοτερους τους γνωριζω με το μικρο τους...

----------


## Polyneikos

Εύστοχα τα σχόλια σου Νασσερ,το μόνιμο πρόβλημα των αγωνων είναι ότι δεν αναφερονται γενικα ονόματα.Όποιον ξερεις αναφερε τον .

----------


## Polyneikos

Το αφιέρωμα του 18ου Πανελληνίου Πρωταθλήματος της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. απο το περιοδικό Μυική Διάπλαση

----------

